
Corporate Greed Isn’t New. The Internet Is Just the New Playing Field [video] - joeblau
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAOyOULWKUo
======
diegorbaquero
Thank you for sharing this. It kind of opened my mind.

~~~
joeblau
Yeah, Doug has been on a spree over the last few weeks. While I can't say I
necessary agree with everything he's saying (partly because I just haven't
done enough research and don't know history well enough), I will say that his
viewpoint is a definitely a breath of fresh air. It has definitely got me re-
thinking some assumptions I had.

